# What a strange cartoon...



## ThatIsThat (Aug 20, 2008)

Thoughts?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 20, 2008)

obviously just another fat hater. Hopefully in the cartoon one fell on him!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Aug 20, 2008)

Not just another fat hater, but another lousy cartoonist. Horribly drawn, and a lousy joke. I'm ashamed of him.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 20, 2008)

Erm, I'm not quite sure what to make of that. Was it just a random thought on the part of the cartoonist, or was it intended to illustrate a point? If the latter, then I think he/she has probably failed.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 21, 2008)

I actually think it's funny.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know if it's actually fat hate or not, but I never understand cartoons so I'm the wrong person to ask. 

I did notice that many of the rocks and mushrooms are awfully phallic.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it plays on the fear society has of big people: Fear of being seen with one, fear of becoming one.

The fact that there is a sign warning people is what did it for me. The notion that 'fatties' are this dangerous thing that could fall from the sky and destroy civilization mark this as absurdist parody for me. Kind of 'Chicken Little', in its way.

Not absurdist parody at its _best_, but pretty clever.

The unattractiveness of the falling fatties, as well as the stereotypes attributed to them (the bikini-clad woman with the ice cream and fries, the guy with the sleeveless tee drinking a beer, the bad skin on the kid with the KISS hat) appear to have been included to mock the views of those (like the book-reading character in the comic) who view fat people as a threat.

Think of this situation in real life: A place where fat people are known to be has a warning posted, to protect folks from coming into contact with them. That's not too far removed from reality. Then, because it's a comic, crank up the preposterousness of the idea to show what a ludicrous concept it is in the first place.

One of the things I _do_ like about it is that the falling fatties seem to come from all walks of life (along with the poorly-dressed are at least one man in a suit and another with shirt and tie).

Also, the fact that this walking guy was blissfully in his own little world before encountering this situation, and is so stressed once it starts happening, speaks volumes.

The little guy, to me, represents mainstream media: All wrapped up in himself, unaware of anything that exists outside of his cocoon. Suddenly, fat people become his biggest problem.

Fat people. Not war, the economy, world hunger, poverty, disease, or environmental concerns.

Isn't that what we've seen on the covers of tabloid magazines for decades now?

So, yeah. I think it's parody, mocking the small-mindedness of those whose biggest fear is fat people.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 21, 2008)

Possibly I'm being dim.. I don't get it :s

But I have to disagree with weird890, I think it is quite well drawn..


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 21, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> blah, blah, blah...



Or, more succinctly, this poor schmuck is just there reading, when he is suddenly quite literally _bombarded_ with the threat of fat people.

*"ZOMG FATTIES, AND THEY'RE NEAR ME!!!111!!"*


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 21, 2008)

FreeThinker, if i could rep you twice, i would.


so, maybe this cartoon qualifies as art?
it's open to interpretation. it is what you make of it.
some will say it's hateful. some will say it's insightful. some will say it looks wonderfully surreal. some will say it looks poorly drawn.

i think it's a good piece.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 21, 2008)

Having given it a second glance, I wonder if it's a reference to the "obesity is a greater risk than terrorism" farce...


----------



## RobitusinZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I dunno...fat people are falling from the sky?

Uh, yeah, we're everywhere...

Eh, a little too obtuse for me.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 21, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I don't know if it's actually fat hate or not, but I never understand cartoons so I'm the wrong person to ask.
> 
> I did notice that many of the rocks and mushrooms are awfully phallic.



Whew. I thought I was just being a perv. Thanks, Goofy girl.
I noticed the phallic rocks as well. Especially that last frame with the big hand. :blush:


----------



## shin_moyseku (Aug 22, 2008)

i dont think its fat-hate, its just a cartoon, but i would prefer that the main character dies crushed by a fattie LMAO.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

It doesn't make any sense really, he just goes up to a sign labelled 'fatties', and one falls down and almost hits him.

I know it's a cartoon, but come on cartoon artist man!

Though i'd much prefer it if the sign read SSBBW's, though maybe thats just me!


----------



## AndyAllen (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi



i think it's a good piece its good :eat2:


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 31, 2008)

Obviously the artist hasn't had any FORMAL cartoon training. 

Everybody knows that when fatties fall from the sky, they don't go splat with all that mess. They BOUNCE! Duh!

Gena
Department of Cartoon Physics

.


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 31, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Obviously the artist hasn't had any FORMAL cartoon training.
> 
> Everybody knows that when fatties fall from the sky, they don't go splat with all that mess. They BOUNCE! Duh!
> 
> ...



Seriously, some people and their lack of ACME training it bewilders the mind!

Truthfully though sometimes art is like poetry, up for interpretation and we give the artist either too much or too little credit. I was never good at poetry and my art pretty much says what it says..."Fat girls are hot, the end".


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 31, 2008)

My interpretation of the cartoon --

Life is difficult for thin, hip, smart people. You're just walking along, reading your book, and before you know it some freak weather system has sucked all the fatties out of the trailer park and is raining them down on your head. You'll probably die.

Lesson? Stay away from fat people because, aside from having no reason to exist other than as the butt of mean yet HI-larious jokes and, of course, being the cause of global warming, they will likely crush you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 31, 2008)

What I got?

"If you can catch 'em you can have 'em!"

Have at it!


----------



## Zoom (Nov 2, 2008)

What was that Monty Python moment?

Kid 1: "I'd like to have... I'd like to have Racquel Welch dropped on top of me."

Interviewer: "You'd like to have Racquel Welch... dropped on top of you?"

Kid 1: "Yeah, not climbing."

Kid 2: "She's got a big bottom."


----------



## olwen (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, the cartoon certainly is provacative. I guess it could be interpreted in any way. My first thought was it was a commentary about Americans specifically because one had on a Kiss hat, another had on a t-shirt that said Jackass, and I almost read it as "readneck." Then there was the guy in the business suit that made me think greedy american capitalist scum...Then the landscape is a desert, which I took to represent american culture as a wasteland. Why the little man is walking thru it, I'm not certain. I'm not sure if the little man is supposed to represent a european or an "atypical" american. Eh.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

I took a look around the guy's website and I'm still as flummoxed about it as I was ten minutes ago.

I do like the art, though.

Just don't get what he's saying.


----------



## Alison (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought it was a little amusing! Notice once the guy reads the sign he looks around. It's like we are an urban legend, we've heard of the elusive fattie, but haven't been able to catch one on film! Maybe he is making the point that the main stream media can't hide us away forever. I love the KISS hat.


----------



## bellyjelly (Nov 9, 2008)

Free Thinker seems to have the depth and breadth of it.

All I could see was a prophecy; a plague of fatties will destoy your peace of mind and all you have to protect yourself is knowledge (represented by the book).


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe he's saying that gravity is harder on fat people.


----------



## 0nlnn (Nov 14, 2008)

Ahahahahahaha!!!!*does the Mark Hamill Joker laugh* That is freaking hilarious!!! "Ooo knows, ze fat peplz gonna smush us! runz, runz runz!" Ahahahaha. But really, I love a good fat joke. I mean, yeah, I'm fat and it's making fun of me, but hey, if you can't laugh at yourself, you can't laugh at others, am I right?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 14, 2008)

The art is quite adequate for the purposes. It reminds me of The Perry Bible Fellowship in its bizarre situation, and I do like Free Thinker's interpretation of the whole thing, as well as olwen's take. Mini's got a point too.


----------

